# الهندسة الصناعية فى اليابان(دورة تدريبية)



## maagdy (17 يونيو 2011)

هي مجموعة من الأنشطة البحثية والتطويرية تسعي لنقل كل ما يمكن من النظريات والتطبيقات العلمية والتكنولوجية الجديدة لدعم عناصر ومقومات النشاط الصناعي وهى : 
¨ القوى العاملة.
¨ المعدات والتسهيلات الفنية.
¨ الطرق والأساليب.
¨ المواد الخام.
¨ مناخ العمل.
¨ الطاقة .
§ وصولا للتوظيفالأمثل لكل هذه العناصرلتحسين مواصفات المنتجات وتحسين تكنولوجيا الإنتاج وترشيد استهلاك الموارد الطبيعية بكافة صورها ، ويشير التطور الواضح في المنتجات الحديثة إلي الجهد المبذول في هذه الأنشطة ، وتسعي الشركات إلى إشراك كل العاملين في كل المستويات في أعمال التحسين المستمر لفحص وتطوير فاعلية الأداء.
§ وتعتبر الهندسة الصناعية بمثابة العمود الفقاري لمدرسة التصنيع الرشيق والتي تهدف لخفض الفاقد في كافة عناصر النشاط الصناعي ، والتخلص مما لا يمثل قيمة مضافة للعميل .

التبـسيـط​

*--------------------*​§ و وتبدأ رحلة خفض الفاقد بتطبيق احد مبادئ بناء القدرة التنافسية وهو التبسيط .
§ ويهدف لخفض الفاقد في كافة صوره ومجالاته من خلال تبسيط مدخلات النشاط وعملياته مع الحفاظ على مستوى مخرجاته ويتحقق ذلك بالتعامل مع متطلبات إنتاج اقل تكلفة وحسن التعامل مع الموارد المختلفة ، حيث تتضمن أنشطة الأعمال كميات ضخمة من الفاقد واغلب الأنواع الأساسية لهذا الفاقد هي الأشياء الطبيعية والوقت وهذه العناصر تضيع دون أن تساعد في تقديم مخرجات من أي نوع .
§ ويهدف منهج التبسيط إلى التخلص من كل العناصر الغير ضرورية من أنشطة المؤسسة في عناصرها الثلاث : 
· المخرجات مثل قيمة البضائع والخدمات المقدمة .
· المدخلات مثل المواد الخام والمعدات والعمالة .
· العمليات مثل التحويل والمعالجة .
× أولا تبسيط المخرجات الضرورية للعمليات الإنتاجية . § وهى الصورة التي يخرج عليها المنتج إلى العملاء فقد أفادت أبحاث السوق والعملاء انه بمراجعة الوظائف التي توفرها السلعة للعميل يمكن الوصول لشرائح جديدة ومختلفة من العملاء ، فمع التخلص من بعض وظائف المنتج الغير ضرورية لبعض شرائح العملاء يمكن خفض سعر المنتج أو وزن المنتج أو حجم المنتج وبالتالي الوصول لشريحة من نوع جديد ، ومثال ذلك أجهزة اللاب توب والتي يتم إنتاجها بمواصفات وأحجام وأوزانمختلفة تناسب الشباب ورجال الأعمال والاستخدامات المنزلية وذلك بإنتاج سلاسل مختلفة من الأجهزة تتعامل مع شرائح مختلفة من العملاء ، فمع التخلص من بعض وظائف المنتج التي لا تحتاجها بعض شرائح العملاء فان ذلك يؤدى إلى خفض عدد المكونات و عدد العمالة و كذلك خفض عمليات الإنتــاج ، و بالتالي انخفاض السعر و زيادة كميات الإنتاج و ذلك بتبسيط التصميم ، وينطبق نفس الشئ لمنتجات أخرى مثل أجهزة تليفزيون ال سىدى ، وحتى يصل لصناعة السيارات .
ثانيا تبسيط المُدخلات : § كمثال للمدخلات الضرورية ، فعمليات تشكيل الصاج في صناعة السيارات توضح ذلك حيث تنتج كميـة كبيرة من فضلات الصاج عند تشكيلأجزاء جسم السيارة و تعتبر هذه الفضلات مدخلات غير ضرورية فمع التصميم الجيد للعمليات والمعدات يمكن خفض هذا الفاقد . § وعلى ذلك فمراجعة العمليات الإنتاجية تقود إلى اكتشاف العناصر التي يمكن أن تكون مدخلات أو مخرجات غير ضرورية والتخلص منها أوخفضها ، ومثال ذلك الزمن الذي نحتاجه لتشغيل مُكون على ماكينة هو الجزء الوحيد المفيد من الزمن الكلي الذي تستغرقه هذه العملية (ويحقق قيمة مضافة للعميل) بينما يضيع زمن كبير في تجهيز هذا المكون ووضعه على الماكينة و تشغيل الماكينة … الخ . ويعتبر هذا الزمن بمثابة فاقد . § و من هذه الأمثلة يتضح وجود مجال واسع لبحوث التبسيط لخفض هذا الفاقد . 
× ثالثاتبسيط العمليات التحويلية . § بإلغاء جزء من العمليات التحويلية أو بانسيابية عملية التحويل ذاتها فقد كان يتم إنتاج ألـواح الصلب من الحديد المنصهر عبر مرحلتين و مع التطور التكنولوجي المستمر في هذا المجال تم إلغاء المرحلة الأولى و أمكن إنتاج الألواح من الصلب المنصهر مباشرة و بإلغاء هذه المرحلة أمكن خفض زمن التشغيل و خفض الطاقة المستخدمة ( نتيجة للتبريد و إعادة التسخين بين المرحلتين ) ، و مع إنتاج القضبان و الأسـلاك و الألـواح الرقيقةمباشرة من الصلب المنصهر يتم خفض الفاقد إلى أدنى حد ممكن.
× و كمبدأ هام فإن عملية تبسيط وانسيابية طرق الإنتاج و إجراءات العمل و الميكنـة و الجيكات و العدد يجب أن تأتي في المرحلة الثانية بعد بذل كل جهد ممكن في تبسيط عملية التشغيل ذاتها إلى أفضل وضع ممكن كالمثال السابق ( صناعة الصلب ) . 
× و لا تقتصر عمليات التبسيط على قطاع الإنتاج وحده و لكنها تمتد لتشمل جميع القطاعات الأخرى كالمشتريات و البيع و البحوث و التطوير والتي تقوم بتطوير المنتج و تستهلك في ذلك قدر كبير من الوقت و المال لإجراء العديد من الاختبـارات و التي يمكن أيضاً تبسيطها .
× مساحة أخرى من الفاقد في أغلب القطاعات هي كمية الوثائق و المستندات فوق المكاتب و التي يتـم تبادلهـا بين الإدارات ، وأحيانا لا يستخدمهاأحد و أحياناً يتسبب الكم الهائل من المعلومات المتولدة في جعل عمليـة الوصول إلى بيان محدد أمر صعب و على ذلـك تحتـاج هذه المخرجات في كلموقـع جهد كبير لتبسيط الدورات الوثائقية و المعلومات المتولدة لخفض الفاقد و زيادة الانتفاع . 
× ولقد أثر مبدأ التبسيط على القدرة التنافسية أكبر الأثر وذلك يتمثل في خفض قيمة أو كمية الأعمال (عدد المكونات و عمليات الميكنة و عـددالعمـال ) و بالتالي انخفضت التكلفة و انخفضت الأسعار مع الاحتفاظ بنفس مستوى المخرجات .
× أثر آخر من آثار التبسيط هو خفض زمن العمليات المختلفة و بالتالي زمن التوريد للعملاء و هو أحد عناصر القوة التنافسية .
× و يرتبط بالعنصر السابق أيضاً سرعة الاستجابة لمشاكل العملاء في خدمة ما بعد للبيع . 
× بالإضافة إلى الآثار السابقة المتمثلـة في خفض الأسعـار و زمن التوريد و الخدمة فإن عملية التبسيط يمكن أن تكون نتيجة طفرات تكنولوجية تقودلتحسين في قدرة المنتج ذاته و كمثال لذلك صناعة التليفزيون فتم التحول من الشاشات الكبيرة (المُفرغة )إلى شاشات ال سى دى وأدى استعمال الميكروبروسيسور والدوائر المتكاملة إلى تحسين قدرة المنتج و تبسيط التصميـم و خفـة وزن الجهاز و أصبح يمكن حمله و نقله بسهولة . 
× و مثال آخر للتبسيط الناتج عن دعم قدرة المنتج هو التحسن الذي تم في صورة انخفاض استهلاك وقود السيارات و الذي تم نتيجـة خفض وزنالسيارة و الذي استخدمت فيها أنشطة تحليل القيمة ( Value Analysis )وهى الأنشطة التي تهدف لدراسة كل عنصر وكل عملية تدخل فيصناعة سلعة ومقارنة وظيفتها مع تكلفتها لتحقيق نفس الوظيفة و الفائدة ولكن بتكلفة اقل 

vدراسة أنشطة خفض الفاقد ​


*Waste Reduction*​ 
*--------------------*​v و بعد استعراض مفهوم التبسيط نبدأ في استعراض بعض عناصر النشاط التي تعرض صوراً لتحقيق هذا المبدأ في مجالات العمـل و ذلك عنطريق محاولة خفض الفاقد في جميع الاتجاهات .​ 
¨ بعض أنواع وأسباب الفقد في الموارد المختلفة​ 
وبصفة عامة يمكن حصر أسباب الفقد في سبعة عناصر رئيسة هي :
o فقد بسبب الإنتاج الزائد .
o فقد بسبب فترات الانتظار (فقد زمني) .
o فقد بسبب تكرار أعمال النقل والتداول .
o فقد بسبب أعمال تشغيل غير مخططة جيدا .
oفقد بسبب مخزون غير ضروري .
o فقد بسبب حركات غير ضرورية (غير فعالة) للأفراد والمعدات .
o فقد بسبب عيوب إنتاجية (عيوب بالمنتج) .
v وتحقيقا لهدف التصنيع الأمثل أو التصنيع الرشيق تسعى كل مدارس الإدارة المختلفة إلى التخلص من كل أسباب الفقد لتعظيم قيمة العملية الإنتاجية 
v و تعتمد فكرة التقليل من الفاقد على الدراسة الجيدة لكل جزئية و محاولة تقديم حلـول بسيطة و غير مكلفة . 
v ويمكن تحقيق خفض الفاقد بصوره المختلفة من خلال تطبيق بعض أنشطة الهندسة الصناعية مثل : 
النشاط الأول : دراسة مبادئ اقتصاد الحركة . 
النشاط الثاني: خفض الفاقد 
النشاط الثالث : خفض زمن تغيير القوالب ( الاسطمبات ) . 
النشاط الرابع : أساليب حل المشكلات . 
النشاط الخامس : أساليب حل المشكلات . 
v وتهدف هذه الأنشطة لاستخدام مفهوم التحسين المستمر ( كايزن ) والذي يعنى تقديم حل لمشكلة ما وذلك بدراسة الأسباب الحقيقية للمشكلة والتعامل معها بحل بسيط غير مُكلف.

رابط الوضوع كاملا 

http://edara-eg.net/toppage2.htm


----------



## علي ثامر محمود (19 يونيو 2011)

ممممممممممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاز!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibraheem333 (19 يونيو 2011)

وتقبلوا فائق الشكر والأمتنان.


----------

